# POLL**** HOW MANY HAVE HAD GALBLADDER REMOVED?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

Since we get no answers from the Doc's about this, maybe it would be a good idea to do our own study on this subject: Galbladder Removal/IBS Symptoms..... Is There a Relationship?


----------



## Kasey (Aug 20, 2004)

Most definately a relationship. I had my gallbladder removed 15 years ago and right after that I developed diarreha. Had the usual tests done which all came back normal.I am IBS-D but have had great success with Caltrate since it soaks up the bile that is in the stomach all the time with the absence of my gallbladder.------------------ï¿½KÃ§Ê¥ï¿½


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

Had mine out in 1978 and have had recurring upper right quadrant pain and IBS-C ever since. I think there is a relationship between the sphincter of oddi spasming and too much or not enough bile allowed into the duodenum and whether we go to D or C.....?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

I go in to have my gallbladder removed July 24th. My IBS-D started last August. Not really sure if there is any connection or not .Regards,HJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

Nope. I still have all my body parts. I've been IBS D most of my life.Carlene


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I had mine removed in 1976 and had almost daily attacks of diarrher ever since then.For the last 2 years I have been taking a calcium supplement (Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals) and I no longer have the attacks. I take nothing else and I take no other meds for anything else. Linda


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi .I have all my body parts and organs.........Sometime i whis i did not....when the pain is so bad......but thats not how it works....







take care------------------Fuzzz (Fed up w IBS)


----------



## ariel (Jun 13, 2002)

I HAD MY GALLBLADDER REMOVED ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO, AND EVER SINCE THEN I'VE HAD IBS. I SAY THAT THE TWO ARE CONNECTED.ARIEL


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

I lived in painfor well over a year and lost alot of weight. One bite of food would cause me to double over. I had my gallbladder removed Feb,7,99 . I thought my problems were over. Now I have severe cramps before a bowel movement and diarreaha almost daily. Sometimes I get a good day. Thats usually when I don't eat. I still live on Immodium AD pills and take the old medicine I had for acid reflux.I haven't figured out which foods to stay away from yet. I hope I don't have to live like this very long.------------------ubb


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

How many of us got lucky and just have 4 tiny scares? Surgery a long time ago I think they got big zippers across the front.


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

I had the lap job to remove my gallbladder in April of 1999 and my "IBS" problems have disappeared. I was "diagnosed" with IBS in 1997 and had severe pain and major "C" - absolutely could not tolerate anything with fiber, so I lived for more than 5 months on white rice, Malt-O-Meal cereal, and clear Ensure Enlive. I lost 47 pounds and was about ready to throw in the towel. I had 2 CT scans, a barium enema X-Ray, colonoscopy, endoscopy, heptabiliary scan and other tests and none of them showed any problems with the gallbladder. BUT when they went in to remove it, they found that it was stuck at the bottom by abdominal adhesions, so no bile was being released to aid in the processing of fiber (a CCK-HIDA scan would have shown that). The surgeon had cautioned me that removal of the gallbladder could make the problems worse, but it didn't for me. Surgical skill and protocol will make a big difference in the results, so if you decide to have the surgery, make sure you get a good doc. I know for a fact that there were others here that also improved dramatically after having their gallbladders out - that's why they don't post anymore. At least get the CCK-HIDA scan done and then you will know for sure if your gallbladder is working or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

I was having many tests done before IBS was the final diagnosis. One test showed Gall stones, surgeon said it might help, might not, but probably be able to eat like never before right after surgery. WRONG! I had extreme IBS symptoms for weeks, couldn't eat anything, I survived by SIPPING SLOWLY a can of Ensure, maybe 2 a day. Luki


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Mine has been out since 1996, after the birth of my second child. IBS became a problem about a month after, but after about a year things returned to normal. I still have some IBS D if I eat high fat foods and or fried foods.[This message has been edited by tag64 (edited 07-02-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

I had my gall bladder out June 29, 2000. But I have had ibs for four years now. I would get diarreaha so bad that I didn't know if I would make it to the close bathroom. It was all ways like water. But I don't is it relation in any way.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Had mine out a year ago and ever since I have had these problems D & C.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

I had my gall bladder out because the Drs. said it was causing my diarreha, since then 1996- I have the worse case if ibs in my life.Go figure-doctors!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

I had my gallbladder out in 1986. Ever since I was little had trouble with going to the bathroom. But got worse after surgery. Especially the pain on right side near my navel. I was told it was adhesions. Don't think so it is definetly to do with the IBS. The worse the IBS the worse the pain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

Ive had IBS ever since mine was taken out in 97. I also have lower right quadrant pain that was told was adhesions due either to surgery or calcium build-up, they are not sure without doing another exploratory lap which I vetoed big time, so now I just deal with the pain day to day


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

WellYou can count me in on this one








2/28/99Charlie http://www.websitegalaxy.com/charlie017/index.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

I posted yesterday about my gall bladder surgery of two days ago. I have never had IBS symptoms until my gall bladder problem. Hence, it was decided that it wasnt IBS but gall bladder disease instead. So far, no problems (D, C, funny stool, nausea, vomiting, pain, gas) since the surgery, but I will keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Had my gallbladder out and then my IBS(D) started after that.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Folks, do you notice what SteffR says in his post?.... SteffR, if you read this - or anyone else who has knowledge in this area - please tell us more about this theory? Thanks, Stomach Troubles


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

I had my Gall Badder removed in the early 90's . Not sure when but I know I have IBS-C at about the same time. Not sure if it is related. Thanks. Summer


----------



## cs (Dec 8, 2004)

I had my gallbladder out for about a year and a half now and the only noticeale problem I have is when I eat too much fat which is understandable then I get the diareahha sometimes but overall I would do it again if I had too because it sure beats getting nausiated and pains EVERYTIME I eat!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

My IBS reached critical mass after the birth of my first child, although in retrospect I had had minor symtoms since my college days (about 8yr range there).I had my gallbladder removed in '93 after complaining of acute and cronic symptoms over a period of about five years. The only reason it finally got taken care of was 'cause one doctor finally ordered an ultrasound in which even my "untrained" eye could count the gallstones; I think she was just trying to shut me up by proving that it was just the IBS symptoms bothering me. There again, in retrospect, I can pinpoint my first gallbladder "attack" to an incident when I was 18 years old when severe abdominal pain went undiagnosed.So, which came first, the IBS or the gallstones - I don't know,, but this survey sure is racking up a lot of statistics that point to people who are suseptible to one having a high incidence of the other...Sounds to the non-sufferer like we are all a bunch of complainers, but actually I tend to be a good bit healthier than many friends and aquaintences in all other arenas.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Had mine out a year and a half ago and ever since I have had IBS D & C. Never ever did I have any symptoms of IBS until then - never even heard of IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh my goodness,Yes,Yes,Yes,I have been so angry at the doctors for the past 5 years swearing they did this to me by the removal of my gallbladder, I sit back andwish it was left in me to rot. Well I know that is irrational thinking because my gallstones pain was bad at the time I had only 3 attacks in 1 year when the told me it was gallstones I was at the time the happiest person alive that they had found something wrong with me, I thought well yes no more attacks. Well within 1 week after my surgey I had my first what I call stomach attack and I will never forget it.I have been to so many doctors and have had every test in the book since I even had a CCK hida scan and nothing. So now I just live with this so called IBS-C and think irrational because of the tremondous pain. Yes for me I would have to say they are realted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry double response.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Maryann - do you "stomach attacks" happen after you eat in a restraunt? ---- Stomach Troubles


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

i am new to this forum and yes i did have my gallbladder out in 1988 cant remember if i started with ibs-d before or after or right about the same time but after reading all these posts i think there may be a connection i am so glad to see that i am not alone


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Sorry I haven't responded earlier...haven't been checking in here.Re: Sphincter of Oddi....it is at the base of the ducts that go from liver to gall bladder and then down to pancreas and duodenum. The muscle covering the base of the duct that enters the duodenum creates the sphincter. It is made to be contracted most of the time to avoid having food going up into the biliary system, but, supposed to relax to let bile through for digestion. For a lot of post-cholecystectomy folks like us it remains either in spasm all the time - IBS C - or, relaxed all the time - IBS D. I have been doing a LOT of research on this stuff because of the pain in the area I get from having it spasmed. Valerian root acutally helps relax the spasm and let some bile through. I am not sure what might help the 'D' folks. There are surgical procedures but they almost always end up in pancreatitis and scaring...not a fun prospect. Maybe if the 'D' folks think about it as an overload of bile you can do some research on what binds to bile like essential fats, olive oil, green tea, the Caltrate (that's why it works) and other things. I think that understanding what is going on can make a world of difference in manangement of the problem. I am not sure what the 'cure' is...or if there is one. 23 years so far for me with this stuff. But I would settle for management of the symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Had my gallbladder out 7 years ago and have not had 1 week with out d Now have tried caltrate plus 600 not much success also l-glutamine and got some stomach cramps from taking that andy ideas what next to do, I am sick of it


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

YES YESHad gall bladder removed 9 months ago. Been too sick to live ever since. Doctors ran all tests again and again and say I have IBS. I can't believe it can ruin a person's life like this. I'd rather have kept my gall bladder. Can't figure out what to do about IBS. Anyone want to give me advice on what helps them please please email me because I'm lost and need my life back to go on.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

solehigh,If you want to email me maybe I can help sort out why the caltrate did not help.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

G'Day My husband has had lots of problems since the removal of his gallbladder,but he also took mega doses of antibiotics and anti-inflamitaries after an industrial accident,so maybe in his case it was a combination . Regards Kanga 3


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

I am considering having my gallbladder taken out. I already have IBS. From the reports here, it doesn't help. ? I am having bouts of nauseau, that I believe are from my g.b. If I don't remove it, what other treatment is there? My son had his taken out, had a stone and was very sick. I read about the diarrhea on the Mayo Clinic site, but his Dr. read in journals and couldn't find anything about that, and said he'd never seen it!! Now, I find out it does happen! Dr's!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Had mine out June 26th. Have had terrible pain under my ribs on right side ever since. Tempted to get x-rays to see if there is a pair of scissors in there or something (Just Kidding). But, seriously, I don't really feel any better. Still have alternating "c" and "d" only now with the pain in my side. Also diagnosed with Crohns Disease in January this year. Pretty much just falling apart.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I still have mine.IBS for atleast 4 years that I know of , By doctor's diagnosis that is.It makes my life a miserable hell at times.


----------

